# View from the shop



## Omnimill (Jul 4, 2010)

In another post the view from my workshop was admired by a few folks. As we've had the windows replaced recently I thought I'd take a better picture of the view while the glass is still clean ... :big:







Vic.


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Vic,

Ya know, I hate to say it, but you may want to put a back splash on that lathe, to keep the errant object from being flung out of the chuck and through that beautiful window.....in the winter....during a blizzard.... ;D

Dave


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 4, 2010)

That's very nice Omnimill ,I bet you don't know whether to make models or look out of the window,
Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a piece of plexigalss over the bottom half of the window have not bounced anthing off it Yet. 
Tin


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 4, 2010)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Hi Vic,
> 
> Ya know, I hate to say it, but you may want to put a back splash on that lathe, to keep the errant object from being flung out of the chuck and through that beautiful window.....in the winter....during a blizzard.... ;D
> 
> Dave



You're right about that Dave, the old window had a "coating" of dried on suds in a nice vertical pattern in line with the chuck  ;D

I'm thinking a polycarbonate shield of some sort when I get one of those "round tuits" :big:

Vic.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2010)

You should be able to get a sheet of poly carb at the local big box home improvement store . At least it is available here in the states at the home dpots lawes and the better local hardware stores. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes I have similar stripes on my wall :big:

My window is up and to the left of the headstock...and no where near as pretty as yours....

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jul 4, 2010)

Vic,

That's oh so much nicer than the inside of a battered shipping container.  My only consolation is I can't break the window. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------

